#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  مذيعة محجبة على قناة bbc العربية ، التى تبث من لندن !

## القاضى الكبير

منذ عدة ايام فوجئت عند سماع نشرة اخبار قناة الBBC العربية ، بوجه عربى مشرق يرتدى الحجاب ، وتهللت وانا أرى

هذا الوجه البشوش فى محطة ليست عربية ، فى حين ان معظم قنواتنا العربية ، لايرتدين مذيعاتها الحجاب

 باستثناء مذيعة الجزيرة " خديجة بن قنـة " التونسية ،، ومذيعة الجزيرة مباشر " سوزان " ..


خديجة بن قنة - قبل وبعد الحجاب 

 وكذلك مذيعة قناة الاخبارية السعودية  وقناة المنار التابعة لحزب الله ، وقناة العالم الايرانية .. 

وتمنيت أن نرى مذيعاتنا او بعضا منهن وقد ارتدين الحجاب ، لانى اشعر بالحزن والاسى حين تستضيف مذيعة متبرجة

 أحد علماءنا الاجلاء من رجال الدين الاسلامى مثل المفتى أو الدكتور احمد عمر هاشم أو غيره ، 

وهى تقدم برنامجها دون ادنى احترام لهيبة العالم الجليل الذى تستضيفه ، او لمكانته الدينية ، " بشعرها المنكوش " وهيئتها المخجلة . 

فنرثى  لحالها و حال الشيخ الوقور الذى ارتضى لنفسه ان يكون فى هذا الموقف المشين ..

مذيعة BBC المحجبة اسمها : نوران سلام ،، ولا اعرف جنسيتها ؟؟ لكننى مثل كل المسلمين ،، فخور بها ..

اشكر قناة الـ BBC عربية على هذا النهج المحترم ، واحترم واقدر احترامها للدين الاسلامى ،

 الذى لا تحترمه  مذيعاتنا فى  تلفزيونات بلادنا العربية والاسلامية ..

، واسأل الله الهداية للقائمين على قنواتنا العربية ، فى ان يحذو حذو الـ BBC 

بسم الله ماشاء الله :-

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

المحزن أن المفترض أن هذا هو الطبيعي في بلاد عربية يبلغ المسلمون بها الأغلبية العظمى و أغلبهم يعلم بفرضية الحجاب

----------


## القاضى الكبير

نسأل الله للجميع الهداية 

شكرا اخى العزيز مهندس / محمد ذهنى 

تشرفت بمرورك وكلماتك الطيبة 

بارك الله فيك وحفظك ورعاك

----------

